# Star on house



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Driving the other day, saw a bunch of these on houses:










I pointed it out to my passenger, they said “oh ya.. those are called “swinger stars”. Apparently swingers and peggers put these stars on their house as a beacon to attract other like minded individuals / couples.

Anyone heard a similar explanation?


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

What’s a pegger?


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

tdotrob said:


> What’s a pegger?


Someone who’s spouse attaches a prosthetic 🥕 and fires it into their 🍩.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Always12AM said:


> Someone who’s spouse attaches a prosthetic 🥕 and fires it into their 🍩.


Oh cool. And people use this symbol to let other people know they are down with the pegging?

I take it that means the dudes that have the star tattoo on their elbows are peggers? Or would it be pegees?


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

tdotrob said:


> Oh cool. And people use this symbol to let other people know they are down with the pegging?
> 
> I take it that means the dudes that have the star tattoo on their elbows are peggers? Or would it be pegees?


Yes, Yes and yes,
Elbow star tattoos and man buns have the exact same meaning. The man bun being used in the same way that a horn on a western style horse saddle to be used in the act of peggery.

I think the preferred nomenclature is peggette


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

I've read that. If it's true (I don't think it is) then half of Gananoque swings. Never mind the pegging thing. The gal across the street has about five stars out front. I guess she's very enthusiastic about her swinging.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I've never heard that. I've seen those, but I thought they were just a decorative item.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

butterknucket said:


> I've never heard that. I've seen those, but I thought they were just a decorative item.


They are.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> I've never heard that. I've seen those, but I thought they were just a decorative item.


Barn stars been around long before any of that swingin stuff.

It's the peggers in the Tilly Hats that you gotta watch out for.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Always12AM said:


> The man bun being used in the same way that a horn on a western style horse saddle to be used in the act of peggery.


That would be the only plausible explanation for the douch knot and why there's so many of them in toronto.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Wardo said:


> That would be the only plausible explanation for the douch knot and why there's so many of them in toronto.


Would they be the pegees?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Don't know but it might end up as an olympic rodeo event after a demonstration run at the calgary stampede.


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

I think it might indicate a garage sale .. local sheriff's memorabilia?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Beer drinkers?


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

When the person in my car said that it was a beacon for swingers I laughed my ass off because if there is any validity to it. All of the completely oblivious star owners will be pretty surprised when random couples show up in trench coats with champagne and KY lol


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I was told it was people from the east coast put those on their houses. Didn't know they were all swingers too.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

tomee2 said:


> I was told it was people from the east coast put those on their houses. Didn't know they were all swingers too.


I’ve never met someone from the East Coast that I wouldn’t hug at the very minimum. So I can see how things would escalate quickly.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Nothing to do with swinging as far as I know.

They’re like horseshoes.









Do Stars on the Sides of Homes Indicate the Residents are 'Swingers'?


A rumor started relatively recently doesn't tell the full story about barn stars.




www.snopes.com


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

This is the first time I've heard of this. In our neighbourhood, we were told before we moved in here, leaving your garage door half open means you are a swinger and is an invitation for other swingers.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I think they're dumb. Next year's yard sale special.


----------



## Marshtech (May 8, 2021)

I live in a retirement community and there's several of those stars on people's houses. Gossip travels fast wherever you go. I heard the legend talked about in this thread about swingers & stars but never heard tell of anyone here being accused of actually being a swinger. I think it's funny.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Sneaky said:


> Beers drinkers?


And Hell Raisers!!!


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

I'm reporting this thread for promoting mistreatment of vegetables... and for the slandering of douche knot devotees.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Always12AM said:


> When the person in my car said that it was a beacon for swingers I laughed my ass off because if there is any validity to it. All of the completely oblivious star owners will be pretty surprised when random couples show up in trench coats with champagne and KY lol


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Hmmm, there may be something to this. An old shed at the back of our property has a star on it and we see a lot of traffic in and out of the place. My wife & I affectionately refer to that bunch as Dirty Mike & The Boys and it seems like there's more of them each year. I'm thinking it's time to remove the star, which may have been acting as a beacon for that type...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

On second thought, I haven't been propositioned in a long time. Maybe I need a star.


----------



## Duntov (Apr 2, 2021)

Chito said:


> This is the first time I've heard of this. In our neighbourhood, we were told before we moved in here, leaving your garage door half open means you are a swinger and is an invitation for other swingers.


Yes! I remember this story came out a few years ago out in what is likely your neck of the woods in Ottawa. I drive through there from time-to-time and i'm disappointed I don't see many garage doors half-open.


----------



## Jaime (Mar 29, 2020)

I always thought they were just a warning that the occupants spend a lot of time and money at Home Sense. Huh...


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Mooh said:


> On second thought, I haven't been propositioned in a long time. Maybe I need a star.


Display prominently for best results.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Always12AM said:


> When the person in my car said that it was a beacon for swingers I laughed my ass off because if there is any validity to it. All of the completely oblivious star owners will be pretty surprised when random couples show up in trench coats with champagne and KY lol


Hmmm, I wonder what a moon means then


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

my house has a fleur de lis on it. I hope it doesn’t mean anything.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Diablo said:


> my house has a fleur de lis on it. I hope it doesn’t mean anything.


Yes that you are proud to be French !


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Duntov said:


> Yes! I remember this story came out a few years ago out in what is likely your neck of the woods in Ottawa. I drive through there from time-to-time and i'm disappointed I don't see many garage doors half-open.


You have to check the rear lane......so to speak.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Diablo said:


> my house has a fleur de lis on it. I hope it doesn’t mean anything.


It means you are either Cajun or French or you are smart and married one of us lol.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Always12AM said:


> It means you are either Cajun or French or you are smart and married one of us lol.


Im not though, and I bought it from the guy who built it, who was Hungarian.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Diablo said:


> Im not though, and I bought it from the guy who built it, who was Hungarian.
> View attachment 373353


That’s a head scratcher.
But there’s no shame in liking the way a design looks without a secret meaning.

In Barrie, every red headed woman over 350lbs driving a mini van has a Jamaican flag in their car or on their T shirt somewhere.

I personally am attaching a barn star to my uncles house tomorrow just to see what happens.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Always12AM said:


> *In Barrie, every red headed woman over 350lbs driving a mini van has a Jamaican flag in their car or on their T shirt somewhere.*


Equally random, yet oddly specific.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Diablo said:


> Im not though, and I bought it from the guy who built it, who was Hungarian.
> View attachment 373353


Those Hungarians....


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Always12AM said:


> In Barrie, every red headed woman over 350lbs driving a mini van has a Jamaican flag in their car or on their T shirt somewhere.


Simcoe is similar, but not just for red heads.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Whenever I see a star on a house here, i think they watch too much of some HGTV reno show with some couple from Texas.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

So no joking, but we did first see them on summer vacations in NB, NS, and PEI about 12 years ago, when I don't think I saw many if any here in Ottawa. Now I see them on about 1in 4 rural houses west of the city on the way to Kingston through Perth or Smith's Falls, but still only a few in the suburbs. 
To be honest, the homes are usually very well decorated and upkept.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

tomee2 said:


> So no joking, but we did first see them on summer vacations in NB, NS, and PEI about 12 years ago, when I don't think I saw many if any here in Ottawa. Now I see them on about 1in 4 rural houses west of the city on the way to Kingston through Perth or Smith's Falls, but still only a few in the suburbs.
> To be honest, the homes are usually very well decorated and upkept.


Its always a rural house, thats into shiplap/ barn board, and often accompanied by one of these:


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

tomee2 said:


> I was told it was people from the east coast put those on their houses. Didn't know they were all swingers too.


My neighbour has one on his house. I made it 😎


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Well I just noticed that we have a star on the front of the house, not because we are swingers or peggers, my wife shops at Home Sense! She also leaves the garage door half open in the middle of fudging winter because she hits the garage door opener twice and never bothers to look in the rear view mirror unless she is checking her hair. The door draws a lot of neighbours because they know it makes me mad as hell to heat the -35c outside and have snow banks and rodents moving in.
Don't recall a swinger or pegger event?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The only signage or ornamentation I have on my house are the signs informing people that they are under video surveilance. 

No stars, no political signs, no signs asking passing motorists to slow down (although I've considered putting one up advising people to speed up as the kids move quickly these days).

That's not very friendly I suppose. A star would be nicer.


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

Mooh said:


> On second thought, I haven't been propositioned in a long time. Maybe I need a star.


I can make you one 😎


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The only star that has a shot at getting ME propositioned.


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

Milkman said:


> The only star that has a shot at getting ME propositioned.
> 
> View attachment 373625


Or


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Vally said:


> I can make you one 😎


Thanks for the kind thought, but I should pass today...it's my wedding anniversary.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Thanks for the kind thought, but I should pass today...it's my wedding anniversary.


Congratulations, and remember nothng says "sleep on the couch" like a declined invitation to a menage a trois.


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

Mooh said:


> Thanks for the kind thought, but I should pass today...it's my wedding anniversary.


Happy Anniversary. Mine was last week


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

If that was a true story I guess it would be equivalent to the tide box in the window here on the West coast. It means the man is at sea , and the lady is looking for fresh baby batter... That's what they say anyways.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

ABC's of married sex, anniversaries, birthdays and Christmas !


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

I tried this star theory but I put it over my neighbour’s garage door to see and so far I noticed a few cars slowed down but no stops.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Milkman said:


> The only star that has a shot at getting ME propositioned.
> 
> View attachment 373625


I think that bottle used to come with a plastic star glued to the front, that as a kid was highly desirable when you're trying to be town sheriff on the playground/backyard


----------

